# Impressions



## Nellie (Sep 20, 2016)

Often life is stormy like the sea
share your heavy heart through poetry,
"poetry surrounds us everywhere"
art with poems are a natural pair,
"If this isn't enough, what is?" asked Vincent
impressions are reminiscent.


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 20, 2016)

This is great loved the end rhyme


----------



## CJL4307 (Sep 20, 2016)

Not sure if I have a whole lot to add constructively, but I did enjoy this read. Very relatable and inspiring in a sense. The whole world is filled with art, poetry, just waiting to be formed out of our heavy hearts. Great play on words and rhyme at the end! Thank-you.


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 21, 2016)

I really enjoyed this one, Nellie. You summed up what poetry is all about.


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Sep 23, 2016)

Cute  ....


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 23, 2016)

> art with poems are a natural pair,



Singular, 'is' a natural pair, but maybe 'makes' a natural pair.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 25, 2016)

I really liked this one Nellie.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hghwriting (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice one Nellie. I like them short and compact like that


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 1, 2016)

Nellie said:


> Often life is stormy like the sea
> share your heavy heart through poetry,
> **"poetry surrounds us everywhere"***
> art with poems are a natural pair,
> ...






I love this line " Poetry surrounds us everywhere"... I am always fascinated by the many unique subjects that poets write about, and the September Pip challenge is a perfect example of unique inspirations... of course, the first line in your poem spoke to me, many of my poems come out of personal and private storms...Nice work, Nellie, it is always a pleasure to read your poetry...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 1, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> Singular, 'is' a natural pair, but maybe 'makes' a natural pair.



And then I look at it and think 'art and poetry are', 'or a pair is'.  Help! Where is Book Cook, bet he could tell us.


----------



## escorial (Oct 1, 2016)

fantastic piece..out there


----------



## Nellie (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks to all who read my poem and did reply. Greatly appreciated.

Olly, I'm not sure I understand what you mean by this statement::scratch:



> Singular, 'is' a natural pair, but maybe 'makes' a natural pair.





Firemajic said:


> I love this line " Poetry surrounds us everywhere"... I am always fascinated by the many unique subjects that poets write about,



If you noticed, that line is in quotations. I found this while searching for work by Van Gogh, one of my favorite artists. Also, notice the title of my poem. He was a very troubled Post-Impression artist.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 1, 2016)

Nellie said:


> Thanks to all who read my poem and did reply. Greatly appreciated.
> 
> Olly, I'm not sure I understand what you mean by this statement::scratch:
> 
> ...






Sooo clevvver...


----------



## Book Cook (Oct 1, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> And then I look at it and think 'art and poetry are', 'or a pair is'.  Help! Where is Book Cook, bet he could tell us.





It should be:

_-Art with poems *is *a natural pair.

_But:

-_Art and poems *are* a natural pair._

"With" makes something a part of the preceding whole. 

-The man with the gun is dangerous. / A stew with hot peppers is spicy. 

In this case, poems are a part of art, and art is singular.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 1, 2016)

> Olly, I'm not sure I understand what you mean by this statement


I had doubts about the plural/singular, but I think Book Cook makes this clear, thank you.
Sorry I did not comment directly,  but I guess you know I don't bother with things I see no merit in, there is plenty here.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 1, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> And then I look at it and think 'art and poetry are', 'or a pair is'.  Help! Where is Book Cook, bet he could tell us.



I bet he could! :smug:


----------

